# Nine years old..



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

She's a very lucky girl... She's scrapped with two bulldogs in her time, both of whom could have snuffed her like a candle... She had parvo as a pup and barely pulled through. She's the most loving dog I've known, she seeks small kids out and will sit with them as long as they let her, just enjoying the poking, pulling, and rough petting. She is still just as spunky as she was at two and gives the 85 pound GSD a run for his money... She's a good girl in short... I would have ten more like her if I could.
Happy Birthday Sparkles!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

AWWWW...love the fourth pic in a play bow!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She looks great and so happy!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

aww, happy bday sparkles


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you for sharing the adorable pics. Happy Birthday Sparkles!!!!......And many more!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy woofday sparkles! She looks like a very happy girl) What did J give his girly friend for her birthday? LOL


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Love the wind blowing in her ear pictures! Funny how little dogs & little children are sometimes drawn to each other.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Happy woofday sparkles! She looks like a very happy girl) What did J give his girly friend for her birthday? LOL


Lots of annoyance - as usual! lol


She is stinking adorable... If she wants something those big black eyes just pop out at you - but she's a tough chick. I'm not usually a small dog person, but she makes up for it with personality.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

she is soooo cute!!! :-D. i am now a sparkles fan! And I LOVE HER NAME! Happy birthday beautiful sparkle!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Sparkles! Is she a Llaso Apso?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

A lot of people think she is, she looks a lot like one, but she is a pomeranian/shih-tzu.. They sell her mix as a "Pom-Tzu" or "Shiranian"... I just call it MUTT.


----------

